# Brückenideen gesucht :)



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2017)

Wie ich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum bereits schrieb, hoffe ich sehr, in diesem Sommer endlich meine marode Brücke vom Teich auf die kleine Insel durch eine tragfähigere Variante zu ersetzen. Und bevor ich loslege, will ich erstmal ganz in Ruhe Ideen sammeln. Bloß nichts überstürzen! Es gilt, ca. 5 m zu überbrücken und eine der Fragen, die ich mir stelle, ist zum Beispiel, ob man da eine Zwischenstütze im Wasser benötigt, oder ob sich das konstruktiv umgehen lässt. Bei Materialien, die im Teichwasser stehen, muss man doch sicherlich einiges beachten – dass man keine Schadstoffe ins Wasser bringt einerseits, aber auch die Haltbarkeit des Materials spielt eine Rolle. Oder?

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Habt Ihr Brücken(bauerfahrung)? Und schöne Bilder von Euren Brücken? Und gute Tipps, was sich bewährt hat, beziehungsweise welche Fehler man auf keinen Fall machen sollte?

Für Eure Tipps und Anregungen wäre ich außerordentlich dankbar – das wird nämlich meine erste Brücke und die soll nach Möglichkeit kein Reinfall werden. 

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Ich inspiziere morgen mal unsere Brücke am Teich genauer und die an der Mühle (mit Fotos), die sind beide selbstgebaut, vielleicht hilft das weiter


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2017)

Oh toll, ich danke Dir und bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## kilobyte (12. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin,

Wir haben 2014 nach Teichfertigstellung, noch wären dem Sommerurlaub, kurzfristig entschieden eine Brücke über unseren Teich zu bauen.
Da wir in unserem Fall knapp über 6m Überbrücken wollten sind wir in den nächsten Holz Fachhandel gegangen und haben uns etwas informiert.
Um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen haben wir 3 entsprechend lange Leimbinder Balken mit 80x160mm genommen. Und darauf dann entsprechend Terrassen Dielen geschraubt.

Ist ein ziemliches Monster geworden 

Gruß
Kai


----------



## samorai (12. Apr. 2017)

Sind da Koi im Teich?
Ich frage wegen der Höhe.
Sollte wohl wieder eine gerade Brücke werden, ist auch am leichtesten zu bauen.
Eine Brücke steht an beiden Enden auf Lager aus Beton oder Stein denn sie schiebt und dehnt sich je nach einwirkende Kräfte/Gewicht.
Lass uns aber am Freitag weiter machen dann kann ich noch Fotos vorbereiten.


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Apr. 2017)

Moin Kathrin,

mit fertigen Brückenbildern kann ich noch nicht dienen. Schau aber mal unter ebay-kleinanzeigen, da steht hin und wieder was drin. Ich habe dort letztes Jahr zwei Brücken abgestaubt, siehe hier. Die längste davon ist 3m lang. Vielleicht gibt es auch ne 5m lange, die nur an ihren Enden gelagert ist? Dann benötigst du keine Mittelstütze.
Die Frage wäre auch, ob / wie du in der Mitte Stabilität für eine Stütze bekommen würdest. Wasser ablassen, Fundament betonieren?
In 2 Monaten kann ich sicher mit nem Foto dienen...

LG Michael


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Ihr drei,
Wasser ablassen ist nicht wirklich gut machbar – das ist ein recht naturnaher Teich auf Lehmbasis mit immens viel Wasser (Regen- und Grund-) und voller Leben. Koi sind keine drin, aber jede Menge Goldrotfedern. Und __ Frösche und Co. …

Ich beschreibe Euch mal, was mir so in etwa vorschwebt: In meiner Vorstellung sehe ich die Brücke momentan als geraden Steg* (so ähnlich wie bei Kai). Ich stelle mir vor, auf beiden Seiten je zwei (oder drei?) H-Täger im Boden zu verankern, die wiederum richtig schwere dicke Vierkantbalken tragen, die die Basis meiner Brücke bilden. Diese müssten dann auf beiden Seiten solide miteinander verbunden werden, um der Unterkonstruktion als Rahmen die nötige Stabilität zu verleihen (oder braucht es das gar nicht?). Und darauf würde ich dann quer mit kleinem Abstand Planken verschrauben, die rechts und links noch etwas überstehen, wegen der Stegoptik. Das Geländer bei meiner jetzigen Brücke finde ich eigentlich ganz schön und könnte mir vorstellen, so etwas ähnliches auch wieder zu bauen.

Die Frage ist, welches Material sollte ich dafür verwenden und – viel wichtiger – kann das so überhaupt funktionieren? Ich habe zum Beispiel keine Vorstellung davon, wie schwer solche Balken sind (Dachbalken? Oder was nimmt man da?). Und wie viele Menschen braucht man, um die Dinger zu bewegen? Die Teichtiefe dürfte dabei eigentlich kein Problem sein – ich schätze sie auf dieser Teichseite auf maximal 80 cm ein, man könnte also durchwaten. Das würde ich auf jeden Fall vorher erforschen.

Liebe Grüße und für jetzt erstmal gut Nacht wünscht
Kathrin 

*eine geschwungene Brücke erscheint mir zu verspielt. Außerdem wäre sie sicherlich viel aufwändiger zu bauen, beziehungsweise deutlich teurer zu kaufen.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin,

mal eine ganz andere Idee: wenn der Teich an der Stelle nicht allzu tief ist, Du schreibst 80cm vielleicht auch weniger?, könnte man auch große, flache Findlinge versenken über die man drüber laufen kann. Da kann man sich auch im Sommer drauf setzen und die Füße kühlen  optisch finde ich es persönlich sehr schön, vor allem wenn es begrünt ist und man von dort auch die ganzen Tierchen beobachten kann


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2017)

Oder KG Rohre versenken, ist ja zum Glück kein Teich mit Folie und diese mit Beton füllen. Obendrauf dann die Trittsteinplatten.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Apr. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hallo Kathrin,
> 
> mal eine ganz andere Idee: wenn der Teich an der Stelle nicht allzu tief ist, Du schreibst 80cm vielleicht auch weniger?, könnte man auch große, flache Findlinge versenken über die man drüber laufen kann. Da kann man sich auch im Sommer drauf setzen und die Füße kühlen  optisch finde ich es persönlich sehr schön, vor allem wenn es begrünt ist und man von dort auch die ganzen Tierchen beobachten kann



Liebe Ida,
das wäre natürlich ein absoluter Traum und würde mir unglaublich gut gefallen! Aber ich sehe leider keine realistische Möglichkeit, solche immensen Gewichte bis dort zum Teich zu transportieren. Der Boden ist sehr weich und nachgiebig und enthält zu viel Wasser. Da würden wir enorme Flurschäden anrichten, fürchte ich ...

Liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2017)

Darum ja die Bauweise mit den KG Rohren


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Apr. 2017)

Das stimmt, Dein Vorschlag würde das Transportproblem ganz elegant lösen. Allerdings erscheint mir diese Variante als zu großer Eingriff in den Teich, der bis dato – bis auf den Einsatz eines Luftsprudlers – ganz ohne Technik, Kunststoffe und Beton auskommt. Eine Holzbrücke würde sich für mein Empfinden harmonischer ins Gesamtbild fügen. Und wir planen später noch ein Holzdeck im Garten, dazu würde ein hölzerner Steg dann auch stilistisch gut passen.


----------



## DbSam (13. Apr. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> große, flache Findlinge versenken über die man drüber laufen kann


Schöne Idee, geht aber nur zusätzlich zu einer Brücke. (Wenn man denn die Steine dorthin bekommen könnte, siehe Kathrins Bemerkung)
Die Steine werden in kürzester Zeit glitschig und damit sperrt man einige Besucher aus ...

Da könnte man den Vorschlag von René eher umsetzen. Wobei das auch einiges an Aufwand erfordert.
Ich würde da aber vielleicht eher eine Trägerkonstruktion versenken und darauf die Platten konstruieren.
Die Trägerkonstruktion kann man am Ufer fixieren ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (13. Apr. 2017)

Schade, aber das geht dann wirklich nicht  

Carsten, wieso werden die Steine glitschig? Sie liegen ja nicht komplett im Wasser, meine Bruchsteine aus Ruhrsandstein sind in den Beeten auch nicht rutschig


----------



## DbSam (13. Apr. 2017)

Gut, dann hast Du andere Steine. 
Meine sind glatt und rutschig, wenn nicht gerade die Sonne drauf prasselt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin,

für Hölzer die im Erdreich stehen oder sehr viel Wasser ausgesetzt sind würde ich Lärche empfehlen.
Auf die Dauer ist das auch Günstiger als KVH, das du immer mal wieder streichen musst.
Aber das ist alles Geschmack.
Bin mal gespannt wie die Brücke an deinem Teich aussehen wird.

Gruß
Teichfreund


----------



## koile (13. Apr. 2017)

@Kathrinvdm , Sprech doch mal mit dem THW ob Sie bei Dir am Teich nicht mal eine Übung (Brückenbau)

abhalten wollen, bei uns werden solche Aktionen mit anschließenden Grillabend schon mal gemacht. 

Versuch macht klug.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe mal im NG online shop geschaut die haben freitragende Brücken mit einer Breite von 75 cm und einer Länge von 6 m.

https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teiche/Bruecken-Stege/Bruecken-75-cm-Breite/


----------



## Erin (13. Apr. 2017)

So eine haben wir, allerdings selbst gebaut...das mit dem THW finde ich aber eine gute Idee, bei entsprechender Ortsgruppe könnte das gut klappen 

Am Stall war's leider schon zu dunkel, um entsprechende Fotos zu machen, ich hol das am We nach. Nach deiner Aussage dürfte das aber so eine Brücke sein, wie du gern möchtest, nur dass sie eine Nummer größer ist, da ja auch mal Trecker oder Lkw drüber fahren.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin,
5 m sind recht lang für eine Brücke! Wähle eine Konstruktion, die entweder eine Bogenbrücke ist, oder wo eine Bogenkonstruktion die Brücke an einem oder mehreren Punkten "auffängt". Statt Bögen gehen auch Dreiecke oder Trapeze. Hierfür gibt es ja genug Beispiele im wirklichen Leben (Brücken, und auch Dachstühle!). 
Die von Roland eingelinkte NG-Brücke ist ein Beispiel für eine Bogenbrücke, filigraner geht es vermutlich nicht.


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin,
mal ganz was anderes: https://www.qwant.com/?q=hängebrücke&t=images


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Apr. 2017)

Ach toll – ich danke Euch sehr für all Eure Vorschläge und Gedanken. Fühlt Euch zum Danke geherzt!  Da sind wirklich schöne Sachen dabei – die NG-Brücke gefällt mir spontan wirklich gut: schlicht, filigran, haltbar – eine echte Option.

Wir müssten nur schauen, ob wir auf der Insel das Fundament in der benötigten Tiefe hinbekommen, da eine große Eiche auf der Insel steht, die der Hausvorbesitzer mit dem Ausheben des Teiches um die Insel herum sehr stark im Wurzelbereich beschädigt haben dürfte. Das grüne Kleid der Eiche war im vergangenen Jahr jedenfalls besorgniserregend schütter … Aber das müssen wir einfach abwarten, vielleicht berappelt sie sich im Laufe der kommenden Jahre wieder. Ich würde nur nicht gerne weitere Wurzeln beschädigen. Aber wir können die Brücke ja auch verlegen, falls die jetzige Andockposition keine tiefen Fundamente zulässt. Da wird uns schon etwas einfallen. Charme hätte die NG-Brücke jedenfalls, weil wir nicht ganz von Null anfangen müssten, sondern das Schätzchen bereits geliefert bekämen. Und vermutlich könnten wir es in Einzelteilen durch den Garten transportieren, dass wäre dann hoffentlich auch tragbar für zwei bis drei Menschen. Also: Sehr schöne Idee! Und es wäre ja sogar denkbar, eine kürzere Variante dieser Brücke über die Verbindung zwischen großem und kleinem Teichrund zu setzen, dann hätten wir gleich eine formale Entsprechung. Danke für den Tipp! Keine Ahnung, warum ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin, dort mal nach Brücken zu schauen! 

Was mir auch gut gefällt: Es gibt passend zu den Brücken auch Stege zu kaufen. Wir haben hinter dem Teich nämlich einen Bereich, der zu nass ist, um dort viel zu machen. Der Grundwasserspiegel ist einfach zu hoch und der Hang von Nachbars Grundstück drückt von dieser Seite zusätzliches Wasser auf unser Grundstück. Statt jetzt aufwändigst zu versuchen, den Grund trocken zu drainieren, haben wir ohnehin schon überlegt, hier einfach Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen anzusiedeln und der Natur ihren Lauf zu lassen. Wir hatten aber die Idee, hier zumindest einen Steg zu bauen (ca. 1,50 x 450 m), zu dem eine kleine Brücke über die schmale Wasserverbindung hinführt. Der besondere Charme dieser Lösung läge darin, dass an genau dieser Stelle die Abendsonne am längsten verweilt. Und man hat einen sehr schönen Blick über Wasser und Garten zum Haus hin. Rund um den Steg wäre noch ganz viel Platz übrig für Wasserpflanzen und vielleicht sogar etwas Schilfartiges, um den Sitzplatz ein wenig einzukuscheln. *Träum …*

Ich habe übrigens gerade mal nachgemessen: Bei der großen Brücke müssten wir wohl von 6 m ausgehen, bei der Breite würde ich dann mindestens 1 m favorisieren, die jetzige Brücke hat sogar 1,10 m. Für die kleine Brücke bräuchten wir 0,75 x 3 m, dazu ein Steg mit 1,50 x 4,50 m. Au weia – dann fange ich doch gleich mal an zu sparen!


----------



## samorai (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin!
Viele Baufehler kann man bei Brücken nicht machen, hier eine gekaufte  
Und hier eine selbst gebaute  
Beide Brücken sind ca. 1m breit.
Die Handläufe halten besser wenn sie zwischen den Brettern eingelassen werden.  Bei einer Länge von 5m würde ich auch für Balken/ Sparren 16 x 8cm entscheidenden, die dann unter einander mit 10 x 8 cm verschraubt werden, gegen das verdrehen.Diese setzt man sehr tief, denn sorgen die Bretter dafür, im Abstand von 1 m.
Die Höhe der Handläufe ist 90 cm und werden eingelassen in den Stehern und mit einem Holzdübel gehalten. 
Bei der Bogenbrücke wurden die Handläufe mit Spanngurte vorgespannt.
Als Steher habe ich damals Balkon Teile verwendet.
Abstand der Steher zwischen 70-90 cm.  Hier noch ein Foto von der Auflage der Brücke! Nur auf der Erde stellen ist nicht so gut für das Holz.
Viel Spaß und


----------



## isfugl (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin,
hier mal ein Beispiel, wie ich meine Brücke konstruiert habe. An den Enden jeweils dicke Betonkantensteine in ein Betonfundament gegossen. Dann mit der Flex Schlitze in die Kantsteine in entsprechender Breite und Tiefe geschnitten.
Die Tragkostruktion besteht aus verzinkten Winkeleisen, wobei ich in der Mitte zwei Winleleisen zu einem T-Stück verschraubt habe.
(Bild aus der Bauzeit)
 

Die Winkeleisen habe ich mit einer Gummieinlage (alter Fahrradschlauch) in die Betonschlitze eingelassen damit sie etwas Spielraum haben und nicht knirschen. Danach mit Natursteinplatten im Format 95 x 35 cm abgedeckt. Da die Platten unterschiedliche Stärken haben und spaltrau sind, wurde mit fixierten Kunststoffkeilen ausgeglichen.
 

In wieweit so eine Konstruktion für dich in Frage kommt, kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich kein Statiker bin. Auf jeden Fall sollte das Material so stark sein, daß die Brücke schwingungsfrei begehbar ist.

Eine gekaufte Fertigbrücke kam für mich aus diversen Gründen nicht in Frage. Auch von der Verarbeitung von Holz im Garten habe ich mich (bis auf das kleine Teakdeck) ganz verabschiedet.


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2017)

Bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen ... es fahren doch keine Autos darüber.

Aus meiner Sicht sollte das ganze ohne viel Kollateralschaden abgehen. 

Die Brücke würde ich auf Pflastersteine oder Waschbetonplatten als Fundament nur auflegen ohne Beton. Einfach nur aulegen. 
Das Eigengewicht hält die Brücke schon an Ort und Stelle. 

Klar fachmännisch ist anders, aber wenn dann das feuchte Platzerl, die Baumwurzeln zerstört sind, daß würde für mich schwerer wiegen, als das die Brücke 100% in der Waage ist oder nicht 100% mit "allen Vieren" aufliegt. Genügen schon die vielen vielen Schritte die schon Schaden anrichten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Apr. 2017)

Recht hast Du, Helmut! Mir ist bei der Befestigung auch nur wichtig, dass die Brücke nicht verrutschen kann oder schief in den Untergrund einsinkt. Ich denke, wir werden das mit Augenmaß und gesundem Menschenverstand handhaben. Schön dezent soll die Brücke auf alle Fälle sein, damit sie den naturnahen Eindruck des Teiches nicht stört.


----------



## samorai (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Isfugl !
Ich kenne keine schwingungsfreie Brücke !
So ein Quark!


----------



## Erin (14. Apr. 2017)

Im Prinzip gebe ich Helmut recht, ich würde mir aber überlegen, ob man die Seite am "Festland" einbetoniert, dann sollte eigentlich nichts verrutschen können, soll ja einigermaßen sicher sein  
Ich muss echt mal zusehen, dass ich an den Stall komme, wenn es hell genug ist, um Fotos zu machen


----------



## samorai (14. Apr. 2017)

Bei mir sind es gelegte Bossen kein Beton.
Gegen Beton im Garten habe ich eine ABNEIGUNG.
Eventuell meine Fotos genauer anschauen.


----------



## Erin (14. Apr. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es gelegte Bossen kein Beton.
> Gegen Beton im Garten habe ich eine ABNEIGUNG.
> Eventuell meine Fotos genauer anschauen.



Du warst doch gar nicht gemeint, oder?  Was sind Bossen?


----------



## samorai (14. Apr. 2017)

Bossen sind Steine in den Maßen 10x15 cm ..Länge variabel.


Erin schrieb:


> Du warst doch gar nicht gemeint, oder?
> Hoffe nicht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Apr. 2017)

Auf der Landseite werden wir kein Problem mit dem Fundament haben. Auf der Inselseite müssen wir halt mal schauen, wie es im Erdreich aussieht und bei Bedarf ein bisschen improvisieren.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2017)

Auf der Inselseite würde ich die Erde bis auf den gewachsenen Boden (30 - 40cm) abtragen und mehrere Rabattensteine 1.0m x 0,25 m x 0.1 m flach in einem Kies -  oder Sandbett unterlegen mit der Wasserwaage ausrichten und gut.

Bei einer Rabattenstärke von 10 cm kann man die Brücke auch noch mit den Rabatten verdübeln, das wird bombenfest. Wo will das hin? Wenn mehrere Rabatten aufeinander kommen würde ich sie untereinander mit eienem frostsicheren Baukleber verkleben um ein seitliches Kippen der Brücke zu vermeiden.

Auf der Landseite währe diese Konstruktion genauso möglich. So wären keine aufwendigen Schalungs - und Betonarbeiten notwendig und es wäre mit ca, 50 € Materialkosten abgetan.

Die beiden Widerlager kann man mit einer Schlauchwaage oder einem Laser auf den Milimeter genau ausrichten.


----------



## karsten. (15. Apr. 2017)

Moin

hier was aus der Steinzeit 

frohe Ostern


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2017)

Frei tragende Brücke werden eigentlich nicht verankert, die Brücke “gleitet“ auf den Wiederlagern einmal um Ausdehnung und Schwingungen abzufangen.

Eine Brücke kippt auch nicht um, der Schwerpunkt sitzt dafür viel zu tief.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Apr. 2017)

@trampelkraut: Was ist denn mit »gewachsenem Boden« gemeint?


----------



## mitch (15. Apr. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit »gewachsenem Boden« gemeint?


ein von Zweibeinern unangetasteter Boden

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baugrund


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Apr. 2017)

Aha! Also, der Boden ist zumindest seit sehr vielen Jahren unangetastet. Der Teich wurde ja nur drumherum ausgebaggert, die Inselfläche samt Eiche wurde nicht verändert und das sicherlich, seit die Eiche dort wächst (=vielleicht so 30 bis 50 Jahre?). Und ich vermute mal, dass wir wegen der Eichenwurzeln nicht viel vom Boden werden abtragen können.


----------



## karsten. (15. Apr. 2017)

eben 


> Und ich vermute mal, dass wir wegen der Eichenwurzeln nicht viel vom Boden werden abtragen können.



und lassen !


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Apr. 2017)

Genau. Weder können, machen lassen noch wollen. Die Eiche hat Vorrang. 

(Nebenbei gefragt: Hat eine/r von Euch vielleicht eine Idee, wir wir der armen wurzelamputierten Eiche etwas Gutes tun können?)


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2017)

Ich denke um deine Eiche brauchst du Dich nicht sorgen ...

http://www.gartenjournal.net/eiche-wurzeln
http://www.gartenjournal.net/eiche-wurzeln
Die wichtigen Pfahlwurzeln werden doch nicht beschädigt sein ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Apr. 2017)

Oh, das lässt mich neue Hoffnung schöpfen! Ich bin mir sicher, dass die unter dem Stamm liegende Pfahlwurzel unversehrt ist. Die Insel hat einen ungefähren Durchmesser von 5 Metern, in ihrer Mitte (mehr oder weniger) steht die Eiche. Der Teich rundherum hat eine Tiefe von ca. 80 – 120 cm. Genau kann ich es leider nicht sagen, da das Wasser nicht klar ist und man nicht bis auf den Boden sehen kann. Und ich bin bisher noch nicht in diesem Teil des Teiches herumgewatet, nur auf der anderen Seite im kleinen Teich, als ich den alten Zaun herausgezogen haben (Du erinnerst Dich vielleicht? Ich habe im letzten Frühjahr darüber geschrieben). Die Eiche hatte im vergangenen Jahr ein recht schütteres Laubkleid, manche Äste sind abgestorben. In Relation zu einer sehr großen und gesunden Eiche, die 20 Meter weiter auf dem Nachbargrundstück steht, sieht unser Baum nicht gesund aus und ich mache mir Sorgen. Es würde mich sehr betrüben, wenn wir die Eiche verlieren sollten. Ich muss mal recherchieren, was dem Baum sonst noch zu schaffen machen könnte, wenn es nicht der Wurzelschaden ist. Könnte zu viel Wasser der Grund sein? 

Liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2017)

Ja, ich kann mich erinnern Kathrin .... 

In Wiki über Eichen darin zur Ökologie scrollen > Krankheiten und Schädlinge.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen ... denn die Eiche, ist einer mit der Sal-Weide, der Bäume, die viele Insekten (auch Schmetterlinge) beherbergt.

LG
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Apr. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Frei tragende Brücke werden eigentlich nicht verankert, die Brücke “gleitet“ auf den Wiederlagern einmal um Ausdehnung und Schwingungen abzufangen. Eine Brücke kippt auch nicht um, der Schwerpunkt sitzt dafür viel zu tief.



Im Prinzip hast du recht, die Trägerprofile der NG Brücke sind aus einer Aluminium - Legierung, und nehmen Schwingungen und Temperaturausdehnungen über die Bogenkonstruktion auf.

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## samorai (16. Apr. 2017)

Sieht bestimmt chic aus ohne Frage.
Jetzt stell dir mal vor da stehen 3 Mann a 90kg drauf, welches Gewicht auf die Befestigung wirkt oder das Aluminium.
Von Schwingungen will ich erst gar nicht sprechen.
Irgendwas was wird brechen oder reißen.
Eventuell hat hier einer solche Konstruktion und kann dazu etwas schreiben.


----------



## Lion (16. Apr. 2017)

hallo Kathrin,
eine Brücke kann doch jeder bauen 

Was hälst Du von einem kleinen Floß, welches über dickere Seile von einer Seite zur anderen Seite
geführt wird, und an denen man das Floß hin und her ziehen kann ?

. hu....   LG. Léon


----------



## Erin (17. Apr. 2017)

So eins gibt's bei uns im Freizeitpark, macht wirklich Spaß, aber ob sich das bei 5 Metern lohnt? 

@samorai

Ich meine, wir haben so eine Brücke, 100% sicher bin ich aber nicht. Unsere ist allerdings nicht aus Alu, dürfte eher Eisen oder sowas sein. Sie schwingt ganz leicht, merkt man aber kaum und bisher tummelten sich auch höchstens 2 Leute darauf, unter 90kg...
Hab mal versucht, alles was man sehen kann zu fotografieren...
Einige Bretter müssten jetzt mal ausgetauscht werden, liegen aber auch schon ewig.

Hmpf...hochladen geht nicht...

     
    
    

Jetzt...kann man das erkennen?


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Erin!
Es ging zuletzt um die “Auflagebefestigung“, ich denke deine Brücke hat so etwas auch nicht.
Ja Deine Brücke könnte mal wieder eine Aufarbeitung brauchen. Dazu benutze ich dann  gerne die Oberfräse, dann sieht es nicht immer gleich nach 08,15 aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2017)

Bei mir geht es ja bisschen rustikal ab

Zwei Sandsteinbrocken und drei dicke Balken aus einem Fachwerk.
 So und nu speichere ich erst mal die andere Gartendeko


----------



## Erin (18. Apr. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Erin!
> Es ging zuletzt um die “Auflagebefestigung“, ich denke deine Brücke hat so etwas auch nicht.
> Ja Deine Brücke könnte mal wieder eine Aufarbeitung brauchen. Dazu benutze ich dann  gerne die Oberfräse, dann sieht es nicht immer gleich nach 08,15 aus.



Irgendwie habe ich gerade einen Knoten im Hirn....meintest du jetzt unsere Brücke hat keine Auflagenbefestigung im Sinne von Beton?
Da hast du sicher recht, leider habe ich keine, deswegen werden wir schadhaften Bretter erstmal einfach nur austauschen, für mehr fehlt auch momentan einfach die Zeit


----------



## samorai (18. Apr. 2017)

Hast Du falsch verstanden, ich beziehe mich immer noch auf den Beitrag von Roland


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bei einer Rabattenstärke von 10 cm kann man die Brücke auch noch mit den Rabatten verdübeln, das wird bombenfest. Wo will das hin? Wenn mehrere Rabatten aufeinander kommen würde ich sie untereinander mit eienem frostsicheren Baukleber verkleben um ein seitliches Kippen der Brücke zu vermeiden.


Irgendwo muß die Dehnung doch hin.
Ich glaube ich habe es falsch verstanden, denn er meint nur die Rabatten und nicht die Auflage der Brücke (Balken).


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Apr. 2017)

So isses!


----------



## Blunanda (21. Apr. 2017)

Ich finde Brücken die eine kleine Wölbung haben wirklich schön  Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher wie man das ganze angehen muss, falls es zu einem Selbstbau Projekt wird


----------



## tosa (21. Apr. 2017)

gerade lange Brücken mit einer Wölbung oder einer Verschränkung federn weniger in der Mitte. Das sollte man bei langen Brücken immer bedenken. Unsere hat mein Tischler auf Mass gebaut, leider war dabei das eine Brückenende fast 70cm tiefer zu installieren als das andere
. 

und für unsere Katzen gab es auch eine eigene Brücke, inzwischen ist die aber 3x so breit; hier noch mit einer der diversen gepumpten Filter vor dem Umbau.


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2017)

Thias hat sich damals seine Brücke auch selbst gebaut ...

Ab Beitrag #27 geht es los

LG
Helmut


----------



## pyro (29. Apr. 2017)

Ich hab mir nun nicht alles durchgelesen, deswegen sorry vorab wenn ich was doppelt, dreifach schreibe oder so...

Bei einem Teich mit 150qm Fläche ist eine Brücke mit ca. 5m und 1m breit meiner Meinung nach voll OK und sieht auch nicht so monströs, klobig und Teichverschandelnd aus wie bei manch anderen die Ihren 40qm Teich mit ner 6qm Brücke zudecken.

Egal für welches Brückenbaumaterial Du dich entscheidest brauchst Du mindestens 1 Festsockelfundament und 1 Auflagerfundament. Das Festsockelfundament würd ich am Ufer anlegen, entsprechend gross und stabil. Das Auflagerfundament kommt auf die Insel.

Als Brückenträger entweder 2-3 verzinkte H-Träger oder 2-3 Holzbalken. Bei den Holzbalken würd ich jetzt vom Bauch her auf mindestens 160x80 Querschnitt gehen. Das hängt letztlich auch von der Belastung ab... geht nur 1 Person einzeln über die Brücke kannst Du mit einer maximalen Punktlast Brückenmitte 120 Kg rechnen - geht eine Gruppe über die Brücke solltest Du mit einer Streckenlast je m mind. 100 Kg rechnen.

Ich hab bei meinem Steg normale Weichholzbalken als Tragbalken verwendet. Die Bretter oben drauf sind Terassendielen aus Lärche.

Wenn Du ein Geländer baust ist das sehr positiv. Damit kannst Du ein Fachwerk bauen, das bringt zusätzlich Stabilität.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo Kathrin

Man kann das mit der Statik online berechnen http://www.eurocode-statik-online.de/einzeltraeger.php

Und überschlagsweise sollte man mit einem Balken von ca. 15x20 auf 6 m hinkommen.
  

Aber ich würde da lokale Zimmermänner fragen...
Manchmal haben die auch Balken von alten Dachstühlen (Eiche würde doch gut passen) "übrig".
Ansonsten würde ich Bongossi, oder ähnliche Holz welchen für den Wasserbau geeignet ist, verwenden.
http://www.bongossi-online.de/wasserbau.html

Viel Erfolg,

Knut


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Mai 2017)

Moin Kathrin,
lange nix hier gelesen..... und seid ihr zu einer 'finalen Brückenidee' gelangt?
Bin schon sehr gespannt....
was machen die Krebsscheren?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (18. Mai 2017)

Liebe Eva-Maria,

ich wollte ja erstmal Brückenideen sammeln, damit wir ganz in Ruhe schauen können, welche Lösung uns am besten gefällt und mit welchen Kosten wir rechnen müssen. Da wir uns budgettechnisch im vergangenen Jahr ziemlich verausgabt haben (neue Fenster, hundert Meter Zaun, Kiesauffahrt, Carport und diverse Renovierungen im Haus), müssen wir uns jetzt schweren Herzens erstmal bremsen und dieses Jahr halblang machen. Insofern muss die Brücke noch warten und wir sparen erstmal eine Runde. Aber die Brücke wird kommen und ich werde dann auf alle Fälle berichten, fest versprochen!

Gefallen haben uns von der Tendenz her auf alle Fälle die NG-Brücken, weil sie so schön dezent sind. Die Alternative wäre, drei dicke Balken über den Teich auf die Insel zu legen, und Dielenbretter darauf zu verschrauben, was auf alle Fälle die preiswertere Lösung wäre und so ähnlich ausfallen würde wie die gegenwärtige Brücke. Auch nicht schlecht, denke ich.

Und zu Deinen Krebsscheren wollte ich mich ohnehin melden: Seit vergangener Woche kann ich sie endlich aufsteigen sehen – alle vier! Sie sind allesamt in Richtung __ Schilf gewandert und trotz des bräunlich getrübten Wassers kann man sie sehen; sie befinden sich noch etwa 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Fotografieren ließen sie sich bislang schlecht, aber wenn ich am Wochenende aus dem Urlaub zurück nach Hause komme, werde ich sofort checken, wie weit die Hübschen sind! Sehr aufregend, ich freue mich schon drauf!

Von meinen Seerosen ist bis auf die beiden, die schon im Teich vorhanden waren und bereits ordentlich Blätter bekommen, noch wenig bis nichts zu sehen. Ich hatte im vergangenen Jahr vier oder fünf weitere gekauft und eingesetzt und dann hatte ich noch einige »Fotomodelle« aus einer Magazinproduktion bekommen, die leider schon sehr mitgenommen aussahen, als sie bei mir ankamen. Von all diesen Seerosen war bis letzte Woche noch nichts zu sehen, aber das kann auch einfach daran liegen, dass das Wasser meines Teiches so trüb ist. So weiß ich zum einen nur noch ganz ungefähr, wo ich die Körbe eingesetzt hatte, zum anderen kommt das Sonnenlicht vermutlich nur sehr spärlich auf dem Teichgrund an. Mal sehen, ob sie überlebt haben …

Ich werde in diesem Jahr endlich mal ausführlicher zu meinem Teich berichten, ich mache dann an anderer Stelle einen richtigen Dokumentationsthread dazu auf.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Mai 2017)

klasse Kathrin,
auf diese Teichdoku bin ich schon jetzt mega-gespannt!
Wenn Du wieder heimkommst... versuch' mal zu erspähen, ob die Krebsscheren 'Kindel' gekriegt haben,
unsere haben reichlich gebildet 
Vielleicht klart Euer Wasser ja noch ein wenig und Dir gelingen auch noch Bilder.... eine schöne Teichsaison wünschen wir Euch!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (18. Mai 2017)

Huhu Eva-Maria,
ach das wäre einfach grandios, wenn die Krebsscheren sich so wohl fühlen, dass sie Nachwuchs ausbilden! Ich drücke mir die Daumen, dass ich welche entdecke – Sonntag werde ich sofort den Teich inspizieren. Einziges Risiko: Um zu den Scheren zu gelangen, muss ich über die morsche Brücke rüberstiefeln. Aber ich werde mich so leicht machen wie irgend möglich … 

Wenn die Scheren noch ein wenig dichter an die Oberfläche kommen, klappt es bestimmt mit den Fotos. Und für Euch auch eine wunderschöne Teichsaison!


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Mai 2017)

Hi Kathrin,
habe in diesem Fred jetzt nicht alles verfolgt..... aber ich habe mich erinnert, dass ich ja versprochen habe, mit einem Bild zu dienen. Brücke 1 von 2 ist heute fertig geworden. Siehe hier: click. Vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen...
LG Michael


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Mai 2017)

Lieber Michael,
Mensch wie toll, ich gratuliere! Das ist eine wirklich schöne Brücke, wow! Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Was meine Brückenpläne angeht – ich habe am Wochenende gerade erfahren, dass wir zum Jahresende zwei absterbende Ahornbäume aus dem Knick fällen müssen. Spontan habe ich daraufhin überlegt, ob diese nicht die Basis einer neuen gerade Brücke (ähnlich unserer alten) bilden könnten. Aber ich fürchte, die Stämme sind dafür nicht gerade genug. Mal sehen, was sich da ergibt.


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Juni 2017)

Mensch Kathrin, ist das nicht was für dich? Welche Länge brauchst du, 5,9m?
- defekter Link entfernt -
LG Michael


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Juni 2017)

Lieber Michael,
der Brückenträger sieht gut aus – danke dass Du an mich gedacht hast! Leider fürchte ich, dass unser Budget ein solches Investment im Moment nicht hergibt. Aber ich mache mir einen Screenshot, die Art von Brücke ist auf alle Fälle bedenkenswert!

Danke! Kathrin


----------



## koilady (2. Juni 2017)

Habe mir auch eine Brücke geleistet. Jetzt mache ich es so, das zwischen ST und Filterteich das Wasser durchläuft. Muß noch den Wasserspiegel optimal einstellen. Auch die Amsel badet gerne unter der Brücke. Der Wind weht bei mir genau in diese Richtung und jetzt habe ich auch einen kostenlosen Skimmer. Habe mir die Brücke übers Internet von Deutschland senden lassen. War ganz billig ! Meine ist ja nur ca. 2m lang.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Juni 2017)

Hach, ich kann es doch nicht lassen, über die Brücke nachzudenken! Jetzt bricht die alte nämlich wirklich in Teilen und muss weg, damit der nächste Sturm den ganzen Kladderadatsch nicht in den Teich stürzen lässt … Daher eine Frage an alle, die schon mal eine gerade Brücke aus Holz gebaut haben – oder davon grundsätzlich Ahnung haben: Ich denke an eine Konstruktion, bei der drei starke gerade Holzbalken* die parallele Basis bilden, auf die dann quer die Holzdielen für die Trittfläche geschraubt werden (das jetzt nur mal als ganz grobe Umschreibung für Euch; klar, dass die Befestigung stimmen muss etc.).

Was ich aber nicht weiß:

1) Welches Holz sollte ich nehmen? Fichte/Tanne erscheinen mir zu weich – oder?
2) Wie darf das Holz behandelt sein, damit Regenwasser keine Schadstoffe von der Brücke in den Teich spült? Die Brücke soll zwar keine direkte Verbindung ins Wasser bekommen (Stützbalken würde ich gerne vermeiden), aber über das Regenwasser kann vielleicht doch eine Kontamination des Teichwassers stattfinden, oder? Das Holz sollte vermutlich nicht mit Holzschutzmitteln behandelt werden und zum Thema Lack hatten wir hier zu Beginn schon mal die Erwähnung von bienenfreundlichen Lacken. Allerdings würde ich das Holz gerne im Holzlook belassen, es darf auch gerne grau werden, so wie ein alter Bootssteg. Was ist mit Kesseldruckimprägnierung? Schädlich?
3) Der Durchmesser der Holzbalken: Es gibt zum Beispiel im Baumarkt bei einer Länge von 6 Metern: 100x100mm, 120x120mm, 60x100mm, 60x140mm, 80x120mm, 80x140mm, 80x 200mm. Welches Maß reicht aus, welches ist zu dünn?

Für Euren Rat wäre ich wie immer sehr dankbar! 

*Ja, eine geschwungene Brücke wäre vermutlich eleganter, aber die wäre eben auch teurer und deswegen gerade nicht drin. Aber wir müssen den Zugang auf die Insel sicherstellen, denn im Herbst kommen die Baumkletterer, um die Eiche auf der Insel zu beschneiden (was die Eiche hoffentlich langfristig retten wird).


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Juni 2017)

Hi Kathrin,
nimm wenn es irgend geht Hartholz. Eiche, Robinie, etc.     Fichte, Tanne, Kiefer sind Nadelhölzer, auch wenn die kesseldruckimgrägniert sein mögen, hast du nicht lange Freude daran.
Das Hartholz würde ich höchstens ölen (habe ich letztens bei meinem Brückenneubau auch gemacht - da ich da später schlecht rankomme, wirds wohl nur 1x im Lebenszyklus meiner Brücke gewesen sein - ist eher optischer Natur). Ich denke wenn das Öl fest ist, fließt auch nix mehr ins Teichwasser ab an Kontamination.
Bzgl. der Dimensionen - hhmm 100x100 erscheint mir zu dünn bei einer Brückenlänge von 6m. Denk dran, dass so ein Balken dann auch sauschwer wird. Ich bin ein Freund des Portals ebay-kleinanzeigen. Da habe ich 2016 innerhalb eines Quartals 2 tolle Brückengestelle für einen zweistelligen Preis jeweils geschossen. Diesen Preis schafft kein Schlosser! Und wenn du Metall nimmst, kann das Profil auch viel filigraner sein und damit das Gewicht auch. Und ich denke, es überlebt einige Holzbrücken in bzgl. seiner Haltbarkeit......


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juni 2017)

Wirklich gute und schlanke Konstruktionen von Brücken kann man hier finden:
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teiche/Bruecken-Stege/Bruecken-Sondermass/

Da kann man sich seine Brücke in "Sondermaß" konfigurieren.
Dazu kommen dann aber noch Schrauben und Klemmstücke.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Insgesamt nicht billig- dafür nie wieder Ärger mit verrottenden Tragwerken.
Finde ich pers. "preiswert".

Meine Brücke wird allerdings eine Eigenkonstruktion aus V2A. Gebogene Tragprofile 40x 60x 2 mm in 3m Länge. Darauf kommt wieder Bangkirai-Holzdielen.
Verschraubt wird aber auch wieder nicht von oben durch das Holz, sondern mit Dielenfix 22....

Das ist auch der Grund für das Selbstkonstrukt und nicht die NG Variante. Wird aber nicht biliger als die NG- Alu Träger..Material, Biegen, Schweißen, 44 Gewinde schneiden...Details kommen nächste Woche, wenn der Schlosser fertig ist.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Juni 2017)

Die NG-Brücken hatten wir ja auch hier im Thread schon besprochen, da sind wirklich sehr schöne Sachen dabei! 

Meine Überlegungen gehen aber im Moment aus Kostengründen von solchen fertigen Lösungen weg. Da ich mehr als fünf Meter Teich überspannen muss, sollte die Brücke schon 6 Meter Länge haben. Die jetzige (nun baufällige alte) Brücke besteht aus zwei sehr dicken Rundholzbalken (geschätzt 20 bis 25 cm Durchmesser), die über den Teich gelegt, auf beiden Seiten auf Holzschwellen (ungefähr so dimensioniert wie Bahnschwellen) gelagert und verschraubt wurde. Darauf wurden Holzbretter befestigt, die allerdings mittlerweile so marode sind, dass man nicht mehr auf deren Mitte treten kann. Ich balanciere momentan immer über einen der Balken, wenn ich auf die Insel muss. Mein Gedanke war (auch nach den Ratschlägen hier im Thread), dass es mit drei dicken Balken deutlich besser gehen müsste.


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Juni 2017)

Ich finde, das meine Version die am kostengünstigsten ist. Das sind Leute, die sich von ihrer Brücke verabschieden, die wollen sie einfach weg haben. Dann komme ich und helfe ihnen dabei. der Nachteil ist, dass man manchmal wochenlang suchen muss....

Noch was, wie sind die Umgebungsbedingungen bei dir? Das war doch alles etwas mit Bäumen eingewachsen, oder? Ich frage deshalb, wenn es mal regnet, wie schnell ist das alles wieder trocken? Im Worstcase hast du paar Tage nach dem Regen immer noch Feuchtigkeit im Holz und es zersetzt sich von innen.



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> ...Darauf wurden Holzbretter befestigt, die allerdings mittlerweile so marode sind, dass man nicht mehr auf deren Mitte treten kann....


Wenn mal so ein Brett bricht, hält vielleicht das nächste. Wenn aber deine Holzbrückenkontsruktion ins Brechen kommt (weil sie nach 20 Jahren wieder marode und morsch ist), machst du einen komplette Abgang. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe Holz wahnsinnig. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass so ne Eisenkonstruktion (Beplankung kann ja gern Holz sein) über Jahrzehnte die preiswerte Lösung wäre.

Mein Bsp. oben bekommst du bestimmt auf 650...700€ runtergehandelt. Und das strecke mal auf 20 Jahre..... = 35€ Investitionskosten pro Jahr.


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2017)

also kostengünstig sind 2 160x80mm Lärchenbalken, belegt mit Robinie- oder Bankiraibrettern, verschraubt mit Edelstahlschrauben. Keines der Hölzer muss unbedingt geölt oder gestrichen werden, das erhält einfach ein natürliche Patina. Lärche ist von Haus aus sehr ölig, sprich verwittert nicht so schnell.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Juni 2017)

Danke Ihr beiden! 

Torsten, Deine Informationen helfen mir sehr weiter! 

Rhabanus, ganz sicher hast Du recht, was die lange Sicht angeht – aber wie ich schrieb: Das Budget ist im Moment leider einfach nicht da. Und ich benötige den Zugang zur Insel, insofern muss ich einen pragmatischen Plan machen, den ich mit möglichst kleinen Kosten realisieren kann. Und wenn ich in fünf oder zehn Jahren Geld übrig habe für eine bessere und schönere Lösung, dann werde ich ganz sicher darüber nachdenken. 

Manchmal kann man leider nicht so schnell und so aufwändig renovieren, wie man das gerne möchte. Aber eine gute Improvisation kann dann helfen. Und Eigenleistungen. Und gute Ratschläge!


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2017)

frag aber mal bei einem Schreiner oder Zimmermann nach, aber ich denke wenn du 3 Balken unten drunter setzt müßte das reichen. etwas durchschwingen wird sie aber schon beim drüber gehen. ansonsten 200x80mm


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Juni 2017)

Danke, das mache ich! Ich habe im Dorf direkt einen Zimmermann zur Hand, den frage ich.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo Kathrin,
man oh man..... das wird ja richtig spannend!
Ich bin nun bestimmt nicht die 'Brückenexpertin, aber mir kam da gerade eine Idee...
wenn ihr auf die Hälfte der Strecke einen T-Träger (hochwertiger Stahl, der rostet nicht)
 vertikal in den Teich rammt, vorher obenauf eine Metallplatte verschraubt,
müsste vielleicht ein Schlosser machen.... und dann vom Teichrand auf die eine Hälfte der verschraubten Platte
zwei Holzträger verlegt und von dort aus auf die andere Seite des Teiches das zweite Paar Langhölzer verlegt.
Dann über die gesamten 2 x 2 Langhölzer quer zugeschnittene Holzbohlen verlegen.... fertig wäre die Brücke!


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Juni 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Mein Bsp. oben bekommst du bestimmt auf 650...700€ runtergehandelt. Und das strecke mal auf 20 Jahre..... = 35€ Investitionskosten pro Jahr.


Sorry, dass ich nochmal deinen Fred kapere, Kathrin. Will nur noch die aktuellen Daten hier ablegen, für Leute, die das zukünftig lesen. Irgendwie funktioniert der Link auch schon nicht mehr.
Mir war so, als ob vor einer Woche der Preis noch so war, wie oben von mir erwähnt. Habe leider keinen Snapshot gemacht. Darum mache ich jetzt mal einen. 
Also die 3 Holzbalken kostentechnisch mit dem Brückengestell vergleichen, wenn du willst.

    

Und jetzt klinke ich ich wieder aus ....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Juni 2017)

Finde ich supernett und sinnvoll von Dir, danke schön! Auch für mich zur Planung ist das toll – zumal bei mir später noch mindestens eine weitere Brücke fällig werden wird.


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juni 2017)

wow, das Angebot, welches Rhabanus da gepostet hat, ist wirklich günstig..... mal so als Rechengrundlage!
DAS hätte ich deutlich teurer vermutet!


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo Kathrin

Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich nur von Fichte oder ähnlichen als Unterkonstruktion abraten!
Wenn Holz, dann nimm Bongossi oder ein anderes Holz, welches für den Wasserbau geeignet ist.
Eiche könnte als einheimisches Holz gehen. Ist neu aber teuer in den nötigen Dimensionen. 
Frag bei einem Zimmermann ob sie alte Balken von einem Dachstuhl haben.
Das könnte günstiger gehen.
Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Juni 2017)

Lieber Knut, 
danke, das ist eine gute Idee mit dem alten Dachstuhl! Das mache ich. Ich frage mal be dem Tischler nach, der unsere neuen Fenster eingebaut hat. Der weiß bestimmt, wo so etwas zu bekommen ist.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2017)

Also wenn ich mir so unseren Dachstuhl anschaue 
Bei dem ganzen Zeugs was da in den letzten 100 Jahren drauf gepinselt wurde. Das möchte ich nicht im Teich habe.
Dazu kommt das es anscheinend auch nur Kiefer ist....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Juni 2017)

Ich erkundige mich einfach mal. Wissen ist Macht.


----------



## Erin (19. Juni 2017)

Wenn du an Eichenbalken kommst, unbehandelt, dann solltest du unbedingt zuschlagen! Hier werden gerade 2 alte Scheunen abgebaut und alles wird weiter verwertet, mit etwas Glück findest du vielleicht was in der Nähe 
Ich habe es auch endlich mal geschafft, Bilder von der Brücke am Stall zu machen....die hat tatsächlich noch Stützen im Wasser, habe ich vorher gar nicht gesehen. An sich könntest das doch aber auch machen, Folie ist ja keine da. Unsere Stallbesitzerin meint, die Stützen sind schon seit mindestens 40Jahren im Wasser, Eichenholz, und immer noch sehr stabil, wenn man bedenkt, dass bei uns LKWs, Trecker und mindestens 10 Autos pro Tag drüber fahren, ist das schon beachtlich. Klar hat sie ein Fundament auf beiden Seiten, aber ich denke immer noch, dass bei dir eine Seite sicher ausreichend wäre, weg kann die Brücke dann ja nicht.
Mein Freund schlug am WE noch vor, dass man eine Seite ja auch schwimmend machen könnte, so hätte sie keinen unmittelbaren Kontakt zur Erde am Wasser. Das machen sie bei ihren Treppeneinstiegen in die Kanäle wohl so, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das so schick ist und es wackelt dann natürlich auch ein bisschen, zumal das nur geht, wenn sich der Wasserstand nicht erheblich ändert.
Fotos kommen gleich vom Handy...


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo

das Angebot der Metall-Unterkonstruktion ist fachlich in Ordnung und unglaublich günstig .
Von deutschen zertifizierten und steuerzahlenden Metallbauern nicht zu leisten. Ist nicht mal das Material mit Verzinkung und Märchensteuer drin .
Anhand der Rechtschreibfehlern tippe ich mal auf Polen.
isebenso 

zum Vergleich :
 (gebogene PR 100x100x6)  hätte ohne MwSt. einfach mal das doppelte im EK gekostet  (nur die Unterkonstruktion)









mfG


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Juli 2017)

Liebe Teichkollegen,
ich könnte kurzfristig sehr kostengünstig an drei Lärchenbalken für meine neue Brücke in gewünschter Länge kommen, druckimprägniert. Wäre die Druckimprägnierung ein Problem, falls Regenwasser von der Brücke in den Teich gerät? Wäscht sich da etwas aus oder ist die Druckimprägnierung ein rein physikalisches Verfahren?


----------



## karsten. (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo 
Imprägnierte Hölzer sind immer auch giftig , müssen sie sein. 
Mit dem Regenwasser laugen diese Gifte immer auch aus . Ob eine Gefahr für die Teichbiologie entsteht ist schwer zu sagen. 
Es werden sich bestimmt Leute melden ,die schwören , dass bei Ihnen schon seit Jahren die Gifte völlig unbedenklich in den Teich laufen..........

wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst , lass es . Leinölfirnis z.B. ist weitgehend giftfrei. 

hier ein Datenblatt zum kesseldruckimpägniereten Holz   

mfG


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo, 

es gibt auch mit Salz imprägnierte Balken. 
Nicht die Stärke des Giftes, die Dosis macht es aus. 
__ Eichen, __ Douglasie, Lärche hält auch unbehandelt zig Jahre. 
Wird halt grau aber hat auch was schönes an sich.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Juli 2017)

Unbehandelte Lärche habe ich auch als Option – dann nehme ich doch die! Grau darf das Holz gerne werden, mir schwebt ohnehin ein Bootssteg-Look vor. Ich danke Euch herzlich!


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juli 2017)

.... bin jetzt schon mega-gespannt auf Eure neue Brücke.
Bitte unbedingt eine detaillierte Bilder-Doku machen, ja?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Juli 2017)

Ganz fest versprochen! Die alte Brücke ist inzwischen wirklich so dermaßen marode, dass ich mich jedes Mal innerlich auf einen Reinfall vorbereite, wenn ich rüber auf die Insel balanciere …


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Juli 2017)

Mensch Kathrin,
pass' bloß gut auf... ich erinnere mich an 'das gute Stück',
war damals schon eine wacklige Geschichte.
Wir wollen doch nicht, dass Du als 'Krebsscherenfutter' endest!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Juli 2017)

Lach! Die Krebsscheren blühen übrigens gerade. Aus einer sind sogar vier Stück geworden, aus den anderen beiden je drei. Ein voller Erfolg – vielen lieben Dank noch mal!


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2017)

Hier einmal kurz meine kleine Teichbrücke.

Ich pers. wollte ein optisch schlanke Trag-Konstruktion, die wartungsarm oder -frei sein soll.
Daher Edelstahl- Rechtechprofil 40 x 60x 2mm.
Bangkirai- Bretter 90cm breit und stehen seitlich ca. 15cm über. Abstände der Träger ca. 58cm.
Bretter montiert ohne Schrauben von oben durch die Bretter mit Dielenfix 22.
https://www.sihga.com/34129-dielenfix.html




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JvlInst-8w_


Das war auch der Grund für die Abwahl der preiswerten Brückenprofile von NG aus Aluminium-Strangpressprofilen. 
Für Leute, die sich nicht an den sichtbaren Schrauben stören eine gute Alternative.
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teic...ch-Sondermass-ueber-Brueckenkonfigurator.html
Die Kosten nur für die Tragkonstruktion bei NG wären so ca. 500,- gewesen (Aluträger, Verbinder etc. 448,- plus Kleinteile..)
Einfach bestellen und montieren- fertig. Aber ich hätte dann nicht die Dielenfix nehmen können.

Ich kann leider manchmal nicht anders......und habe eben mein aufwändiges Ding wieder durchgezogen- zumal meine Holzterrassen ebenfalls ohne sichtbare Schrauben von oben so montiert wurden.
Optik und konstruktiver Holzschutz.

Unbekannt war für mich die Traglast des Rechteckprofiles und ich war mir nicht sicher, in wieweit sich das Profil durch Biegung und Einspannung in den Fundamenten verhält.

Deswegen habe ich das RE- Profil nach einigen Tests...hochkant genommen...60mm hoch und 40mm breit. 3 m lang, Druchbiegung 12cm auf 3- Walzenbiegemaschine gebogen.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2017)

4 Querstreben 40 x 40 x 2mm werden zwischengeschweißt.
Für die Montage der Dielenfix auf dem Profil wollte ich Gewinde schneiden. Für mehr Materialstärke kommt obe ndrauf noch ein 3mm x 50mm Flachprofil aufgeschweißt.
Somit 5mm für Gewinde.

Das Biegen und schweißen überließ ich einer Schlosserei.
Ich bin ja nur tapferer Laie- und mein Haus- und Hofschlosser hat gerade etwas Hausumbaustreß.

Biegen von Profilen- dazu benötigt man eine Profilbiegemaschine. klar- 3 Walzen...je nach Profilstärken gibt es eben die passenden Maschinen.

Dem Meister-Schlosser wies ich noch auf den Verzug beim Schweißen nett hin....:"Keine Bange- wir machen ja nix anderes.."
Insbesondere das aufschweißen des Flacheisens auf dem gebogenen Profil birgt Risiken des Verzugs.

In der Zwischenzeit wurden die Bangkirai- Bretter zurechtgesägt, 2 x mit Bangkirai- Öl gestrichen und mit den Dielenfix versehen.
Schrauben natürlich vorher kurz in das Öl getunkt.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2017)

Das Gestell wurde abgeholt- und war natürlich nicht perfekt....es hatten sich die beiden Holme verzogen und liefen nicht ganz parallel...die Enden "flügeln" etwas.
Aber das lag auch an meiner Konstruktion mit dem aufgeschweißten Flacheisen..und daran, dass wohl der Meister nicht in der Reihenfolge arbeitete, wie ich es ihm laienhaft empfahl..(RE Profil biegen, Flachstahl aufschweißen, ggf. nochmals nachrichten, dann erst die beiden Bögen miteinander verbinden)
Er hatte vermutlich das Flachprofil am zum Schluß aufgeschweißt....
Nun ja- Fun is not a straight line. und ich würde empfehlen, das mit dem aufschweißen  zu lassen und gleiche ein Profil passender Stärke zu nehmen.
Oder..das schneiden von Gewinden zu vermeiden und Einnietmuttern zu nehmen. Hinterher ist man immer klüger.

Montage der Bretter und schneiden der Gewinde- war ein Heidenspaß...44 Gewinde M5, 4,2mm gebohrt.
Für Edelstahl gibt es auch passendes Werkzeug- Bohrer und Gewindeschneider. Bekommt man nciht unbedingt beim Baumarkt. Würth hatte alles am Lager. Super! Die Bestellnummern könnt ihr den Bildern entnehmen.
0 Bohrer abgebrochen und dafür 3 Gewindeschneider, 4 Schrauben "fraßen", brachen ab. Das kann man aber alles richten....ist eben das Salz in der Handwerkersuppe.

Erst natürlich das "Schichtmaß" ausgemessen und angezeichnet.-Bohren-Gewinde- Bretter ran...

Endspurt und Belastungstests. Läuft- Brücke schwingt auch kaum durch bei meinem Gewicht.
Wie man an den Fußabdrücken sehen kann- Plattfüße habe ich nicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2017)

Jetzt wurden alle Bretter wieder abgeschraubt. Alle Bretter sind numeriert und haben ihre feste Reihenfolge. Das erleichtert später die Endmontage.

Brückengestell wurde ausgerichtet, Schalung gebaut und betoniert. Oberste Betonschicht wieder eingefärbt. Auch wenn man die Stellen später kaum sieht.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Juli 2017)

Und die Bretter wieder montiert.
Das "Flügeln" der Brückenträger (Knapp 1cm an jedem Ende)  fällt kaum auf. Das ist eben meine "Propellerbrücke".

Eigenkritik:
-wie schon geschrieben- konstruktiv den Verzug vermeiden- gleich Material in für Gewinde passender Stärke oder Einnietmuttern.
-der Brückenbogen passt schon ganz gut. Man muß aber auch wissen, dass ca. 1/2 Meter an jedem Ende gerade bleiben...wer also einen perfekten 3m- Bogen haben will, der muß 4m biegen und dann die Enden abschneiden
Es fällt optisch kaum auf, dass die Enden gerade sind.
-durch den krummen/ schrägen Verlauf des Bachlaufes unter der Brücke kam die Trägerkonstruktion etwas höher. Da wäre es besser gewesen, die Brücke wäre 4m lang und die Höhendiff. zum Pflaster wäre so eleganter ausgeglichen. So muß ich eine Rampe pflastern.
-Es wird sich zeigen, was mit zu erwartenden thermischen Spannungen passiert. Die Enden sind ja fix einbetoniert. Ich hoffe, die Brückenwölbung fängt das etwas auf. Brückeingenieure hätten zumindest einseitig ein Gleitlager konstruiert. Sollte die Schweißnaht einer Stütze irgendwo abreißen, werde ich das nachholen müssen.

Ansonsten hält die Brücke super, schwingt durch Wölbung und Fundamente kaum durch.

Bevor ich wieder als Internetwissenschaftler dargestellt werde, der Risiken verschweigt und für nix haftet:

Bitte fragt Euren Elektroinstallateur zu notwendigen Erdungsmaßnahmen/ Potentialausgleich im Bereich 1 nach DIN VDE 0100.702....
Ich pers. habe dazu zwar bei Teichbrückenangeboten mancher Firmen noch nie was gelesen- aber vielleicht steht ja sowas dann in den Aufbauanleitungen drin.

Für die Planung meiner Brücke bin ich ja nur als Laie verantwortlich. Die Schlosserarbeiten überließ ich einem Meisterbetrieb.

Kosten:
Am Ende insgesamt 850,- € für Edelstahl ca. 250,-€, Schlosserarbeiten, Werkzeuge, Holz 250,-€, Öl etc.
Dazu kam natürlich meine eigene Arbeitsleistung, was ich ja als Vergnügen ansehe.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (16. Juli 2017)

Wow, danke! Was für eine ausführliche Anleitung. Das Ergebnis kann sich definitiv sehen lassen, gratuliere!


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Juli 2017)

Man, Thosten, super Doku!!
Da hast du ja Beton reingekippt!! Das bekommt ja keiner mehr raus. Ich war da sparsamer bei mir ....
Bzgl. Schutzmaßnahme durch Erdung: Die VDE0100-702 sagt, dass _"alle fremden leitfähigen Teile"_ in den Bereichen 0,1, und 2 über einen Schutzpotenzialausgleichsleiter miteinander verbunden werden müssen.
_"Fremde leitfähige Teile"_ seien leitfähige Teile, die nicht zur elektrischen Anlage gehören ,aber ein elektrisches Potenzial (einschließlich einer örtlichen Erde) außerhalb der Bereiche 0,1,2 einführen können.
Deine Brücke befindet sich nur in Bereich 1 des Teichs (bis 2m vom Ufer), kann also nix von ausserhalb einführen : alles chic. 
LG Michael
_(Internetwissenschafter II)_


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Juli 2017)

Ich baue ja für die Ewigkeit.
So supertief sind die Fundamente ja nicht.
Vermutlich ist dort nie Bodenfrost durch den Teich.
Waren pro Fundamentseite nur 4 Betonmischer voll.
----
Mit dem Erden...Potentialausgleich sehe ich es strenger.  An alle in den  Bereichen  verbauten Metallteile...Leitern..Geländer....Brücken...sollte ein Potentialausgleich ran und das macht auch Sinn.
Nix anderes würde vermutlich der zu befragende Elektroinstallateur sagen.
-----
Kathrin:
Danke für die Blumen.
Ich habe mir ja Mühe gegeben....der tapfere Laie eben.
So ein paar Ideen, was   besser und einfacher gegangen wäre habe i h ja schon geschrieben.
Es wird sicher immer richtige Fachleute geben, die es einfacher und anders konstruiert  hätten und die auch ausrechnen können, welches Profil noch genügend Tragfähigkeit hat.

Ich vermute, dass durch Bogen und Einspannung das Profil auch in 40mm hoch und 60 breit ausgereicht hätte.
Hätte noch schlanker ausgesehen.
Wollte aber das Risiko nicht eingehen.
Im Ernstfall hätte ich dem Bogen noch Unterzüge spendiere  müssen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Juni 2020)

Liebe Gartenteichkollegen und Kolleginnen,

ich habe mal wieder eine Idee. 
Aber zuerst einmal der Stand der Dinge in Sachen Brücke: Sie ist inzwischen gebaut und das Holz ist bereits schön angegraut und in das Teichumfeld eingebettet.

Neue Brücke (noch ohne Geländer):

 

Neue Brücke mit Geländer:

     

Eine unverbesserliche Teichiris wächst immer wieder von unten durch die Brücke, tse!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Juni 2020)

So, und jetzt der neue Plan!

Bei der Brücke haben wir uns – durch eine das Wasser überspannende Bauweise – vor tragenden Bauteilen im Wasser gedrückt. Bei unserem neuen Vorhaben, einem kleinen Holzdeck, das teilweise über das Wasser ragt, bekommen wir das aber vermutlich nicht hin. Das Deck soll 3 x 3 m groß werden (praktisch, denn dann müssen wir die Holzdielen nicht schneiden!) und ca. einen bis anderthalb Meter über den Teichrand und über das Wasser ragen. Jetzt sinniere ich gerade, wie wir das am besten konstruieren könnten – um Stützen im Wasser kommen wir da ja nicht herum, oder? Ich will jedenfalls nicht riskieren, dass wir mitsamt dem Deck in den Teich kippen! 

Wie habt Ihr das bei Euren Stegen, Decks und Brücken gelöst – woraus bestehen Eure tragenden Stützen und wie habt Ihr sie im Teich verankert? Und wie haltet Ihr sie vom Verrotten ab?

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte von dem Rückbau eines Fachwerk aus einem Bauenhaus einige Balken. So richtig mit den Spindlöchern.

Die habe ich auf zwei Sandsteinblöcke gelegt. Fertig war meine Brücke. Erst wollte ich da noch eine Stahlstange durch machen so zum verdübeln.
Irgend was was rostet. Die Liegen so fest. Brauchte ich nicht. 
Sind aber nur drei.... glaube ich  und überbrücken so 2m.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Juni 2020)

Huhu Totto, genau so haben wir es auch gemacht! Sechs Meter haben wir so überbrückt. 
Bei uns waren es Dachbalken einer alte Scheune, die in unserem Dorf abgerissen wurde.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2020)

Ich mach euch mal ein Bild.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Stützen im Wasser kommen wir da ja nicht herum, oder? Ich will jedenfalls nicht riskieren, dass wir mitsamt dem Deck in den Teich kippen!


Nee, geht auch anders. Wenn du einen etwas größeres Betonfundament unter die Stützen machst und das alles *verschraubst* kann nix passieren.
Oder anders. Stelle dir eine Wippe vor. Wenn du über dem Teich bist, muss auf der anderenseite ein Gewicht sein was schwerer ist.
Dadurch das Beton ca. 2,5 kg/dm³ wiegt ist ca. 1 m³ dann 2,5 Tonnen. Da kannst du schon mit ein paar Leuten an der Teichseite stehen.

Habe dir mal schnell was gemahlt.
Beispiel du stehst mit 1 to auf der Teichseite und das Deck kragt 1m über bis zur ersten Stütze dann brauchst du 500kg Gegengewicht auf der Gartenseite.


 

Oben habe ich es noch mal mit 1,5m zu 1,5m skizziert.
1 to auf dem Teich abstand je 1,5 m dann gegengewicht 1to.

Mit dem Wissen das Beton ca 2,5 kg/dm³ wiegt kannst du dir selbst ausrechnen wie groß dein Fundament sein muss.....ist nicht riesig.

Bei einem Balkon geht man von 250 kg/m² als max Belastung aus. Gut ein paar Sicherheiten werden dann noch eingerechnet.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Juni 2020)

Totto, Deine Brücke sieht wunderschön aus! Sehr urig, einfach toll! 

Wir haben bei unserer Brücke die Balken von Ufer zu Ufer gelegt und dabei einfach die Auflageflächen der alten Brücke verwendet. Und dann haben wir Dielenbretter quer drauf verschraubt. Das Geländer ist mehr psychologischer Halt als echte Stütze, aber bei einem Meter Brückenbreite braucht man das Geländer auch nicht wirklich.

Die Deck-Option mit Betonfundament ist definitiv eine Überlegung wert – ganz lieben Dank für Erklärung und Zeichnung, darüber freue ich mich sehr! Das werde ich direkt mal mit meinem Mann erörtern und schauen, wie wir das Deck genau platzieren wollen. *freu*


----------

